
A Guide to Designing Low-Cost Ventilators for Covid-19 [video] - sschueller
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vLPefHYWpY
======
bjz_
This was a really great video that goes into lots of what most of the crowd
sourced ventilators miss in their designs. Worth the watch if you want to know
what's important in ventilator design when it comes to not doing injuries to
patients.

